

“Steve Jobs is an Exceptional Designer” – Jonathan Ive - Apple-Guy
http://obamapacman.com/2011/10/steve-jobs-imac-design-jony-ive-interview/

======
suivix
_was_ an exception designer

~~~
Apple-Guy
The quote is from original iMac launch

